# Florida Gulf becoming catch and release



## flat-broke (Oct 10, 2015)

If the powers that be keep going looks as if the Gulf is going to become catch and release only. Gulf Red Grouper season closed October 8 till December 31 in both state and federal waters of Florida.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 10, 2015)

And pretty soon. US anglers are going to stop giving a rip and keep a few anyway.. Sucks having to throw back fish only to watch them go belly up.


----------



## deers2ward (Oct 23, 2015)

You got that right, Bowhunter

Not even worth making the deep run for the time being IMO. I don't like reeling fish up 100+ ft for no reason. Most go back down, but some don't, just a waste of the resource, not to mention spending $200 in gas each time around. 

Waiting for the hogfish bite to turn  on


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Nov 2, 2015)

A lot of boats will be for sale soon...


----------

